# Bogut reminds me of a young Bill Laimbeer



## fleet40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Not only do their face and body types look the same, but the play style as well. When Bogut grabed that pass and shot off the glass it screamed Bill Laimbeer. His put back style is also similar. Laimbeer had a better shooting touch, but time will tell if Bogut can get that aspect down. I am a Pistons fan, but I have to say, you may have a fine player for years to come. If your selfish guards can learn to better get teammates involved, you will be a very good team. Good luck gents.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

fleet40 said:


> Not only do their face and body types look the same, but the play style as well. When Bogut grabed that pass and shot off the glass it screamed Bill Laimbeer. His put back style is also similar. Laimbeer had a better shooting touch, but time will tell if Bogut can get that aspect down. I am a Pistons fan, but I have to say, you may have a fine player for years to come. If your selfish guards can learn to better get teammates involved, you will be a very good team. Good luck gents.


Selfish guards?

Milwaukee production at center position, 16.7 a game. At PG, 19.3. SG, 26.5.

Detroit production at center position, 13.2 a game. At PG, 23.1. SG, 22.2.

You might want to redefine your definition of "selfish".

As for Bogut being Laimbeer, sure, hopefully he is, in certain aspects, such as intensity. But averaging more suspensions per season than points per game, hopefully not :biggrin:. For the record, I'm a huge classic Laimbeer fan.


----------



## fleet40 (Jan 14, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> Selfish guards?
> 
> Milwaukee production at center position, 16.7 a game. At PG, 19.3. SG, 26.5.
> 
> ...


I've watched the Bucks about 10 times this year, your guards (Redd, Ford) take some BADDDD ill advised shots. Yes they are good players, and the key to your scoring punch, HOWEVER the bigs (Bogut) need more touches. The Pistons are the best team in basketball, and the whole starting 5 -B. Wallace score in double figures. Billups and Hamilton do not force shots like Redd and Ford do. And I'm pretty sure Laimbeer averaged more points per game than suspensions.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Ben is averaging 8.8 a game on 48% shooting, while Andrew's putting up 8.6 a game on 53% shooting. Touches mean nothing with Ben Wallace, he is NOT an offensive weapon.

TJ takes ill-advised shots, as does Maurice. Redd's not notorious for doing so. Also, I've seen both Billups and Hamilton force numerous shots. Andrew's getting the touches he needs, especially as a rookie. It's not touches he needs, just general exposure. As of late, the Bucks staff has been utilizing him perfectly. The offense will be on the edge for at least this year. Some things take time, but to say Bogut's production is being held back by our guards is like saying Bynum's production is being held back by Kobe.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Let's hope Bogut isn't similar to Laimbeer
Laineer was a decent player but such a complainer and a baby
Detroit Pistons Bad Boys - Four men and a baby


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I like this comparison, and I haven't heard it before. I'd say, Laimbeer-lite ... Bogut probably isn't going to be cheapshotting anybody in the near future.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

white360 said:


> Let's hope Bogut isn't similar to Laimbeer
> Laineer was a decent player but such a complainer and a baby
> Detroit Pistons Bad Boys - Four men and a baby


Correction: Detroit Bad Boys - 1991 & 1992 NBA Champions


----------



## fleet40 (Jan 14, 2004)

white360 said:


> Let's hope Bogut isn't similar to Laimbeer
> Laineer was a decent player but such a complainer and a baby
> Detroit Pistons Bad Boys - Four men and a baby



And yet you would take Laimbeer in a heart beat if you could materialize him into existence. And if you wouldnt take Laimbeer over Bogut... Perhaps you have a short memory span of NBA past, or too young to remember? And for a baby, Laimbeer did alot of intimidating out there. And rebounding, and screen setting, and three point hitting.... ect. ...and whinning


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Correction: Detroit Bad Boys - 1991 & 1992 NBA Champions


Correction: '88-'89 & '89-'90.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

For the record..Laimbeer would not fly in this league. His nightly statline would read something like.."10 minutes, 6 fouls".


----------



## fleet40 (Jan 14, 2004)

36 Karat said:


> For the record..Laimbeer would not fly in this league. His nightly statline would read something like.."10 minutes, 6 fouls".


Let me get this straight... a guy who averaged a double double for his career, went to 4 all-star games, led the league in rebounding twice, grabed more defensive boards than anyone in the league for a near 10 year span and shot 50% from the field shooting 15 to 20' set shots would get 10 minutes and foul out avery game? I guy who mentaly beat his opponents night in and night out would all of a sudden be dominated by guys in todays game? Is Dalembert going to mentaly beat Laimbeer? Bogut? ect.?

You my friend fall into possibly two categories:

1) Your younger than 28
2) You have an immense haitred towards Laimbeer (which is quite possibly the reason)

Like him or not, his career was a career a mojority of players will never touch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

fleet40 said:


> Let me get this straight... a guy who averaged a double double for his career, went to 4 all-star games, led the league in rebounding twice, grabed more defensive boards than anyone in the league for a near 10 year span and shot 50% from the field shooting 15 to 20' set shots would get 10 minutes and foul out avery game? I guy who mentaly beat his opponents night in and night out would all of a sudden be dominated by guys in todays game? Is Dalembert going to mentaly beat Laimbeer? Bogut? ect.?
> 
> You my friend fall into possibly two categories:
> 
> ...


The main point is basketball allowed more physical play in the 80's than it does now. Almost anything warrants a foul now. With Bill being one of the most physical players in NBA history, he'd have to change his game, or he would foul out. With him changing his game comes the loss of his intimidation.


----------



## fleet40 (Jan 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The main point is basketball allowed more physical play in the 80's than it does now. Almost anything warrants a foul now. With Bill being one of the most physical players in NBA history, he'd have to change his game, or he would foul out. With him changing his game comes the loss of his intimidation.


Yes Laimbeer would have to change his game, but lets not forget Laimbeer did not get thrown out of everygame, and his flagrant fouling was hyped by the media to an extent. Yes he did some things that would get him suspended in todays game. But lets not overshadow his abilities with his bad boy reputation. He was at one time one of the games best centers through the 80's


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was thinking the exact same thing a little earlier in the week. But I couldn't really figure out where the similarities were. Lambier with a Tim Duncan style, maybe? Lambier seemed a little more agile, but not as powerful as Bogut. Laimbeer was really good though. Cheapshots aside. If Bogut is that good, then the Bucks will be pleased. Laimbeer would be the best center in the league right now.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Correction: '88-'89 & '89-'90.


D'oh.


----------

